# Convertible drivers who drive with the top up



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

What is the point of buying a convertible car if you drive with the top up all the time?!!!

Drove 500 miles IN THE SUNSHINE this weekend - from Surrey to Manchy, round the Peaks then back. Must have seen 20/30 convertibles from MX5's, MGF's & MR2's to Porsches, SLK's and TTR's. ONLY ONE of them had the roof down (a Merc)!! FFS!

Please tell me I was not the only roadster owner on the forum with the top down this weekend... :-/

L


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Not a TTR owner - but if I was - I would have had roof down - great sunny days this weekend - yes even in Scotland - though it was a bit chilly. But then whats warm clothing and heated seats for?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i'll put money on it that John had his down  ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ahhhhhh....but not many have heated bum roasters and an efficient turbo cooking the oxygen for your vents.!  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ahhhh...and not all are tough ladies like T7!! ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yep, mine was down today and yesterday. I love driving home from work when its a cold, clear evening, hood down, CD on, heater full blast and seats on No 3. By the time I get home I feel like a chicken whos been cooked at gas mark 7. ;D

Graham


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

10005 miles and more than 6645 (kept a log sadly) with my baby opened up !All since October 3rd

Use that Car !  (Roof down - its Natural !)


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

;D had to be T7

I drive a coupe but even I find myself going "wimp" after meeting yourself and another passionate roadstar drive


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You'd have your roof up here. 4ft of snow and temps around -15c.

Even the TT's heated seats could not cope with that. Anyone with there roof down would look like a fucking ice cream cone and some would look like a 99.

Managed to blag a BMW M3 SMG for a few days & i can't fucking drive it aaaargh. If mine was TTR, then i would drive topless most of the time ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh...go orn T7 , topless for the lads ! :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

sorry T7 had the roof up all weekend , to cold IMO [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Oh PGtt I thought you drove with it down all the time as you love the bitter cold wet n windy english weather ;D and just love showing your face off with that 'look at me' expression  hehehehe


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

I put the top down on my A4 Cab whenever possible (like today) - but there are times I don't for good reason.

a) Boot is full and so cannot lower roof.
b) my daughter is in the back and it is too cold
c) Driving 5 minutes to the shops and can't be bothered to lower, raise, lower and raise the roof.

So there must be some convertibles we drive past with a good reason although I would agree that there are too many people not getting the max out of their cars.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> 10005 miles and more than 6645 with my baby opened up


3360 miles with the roof up?

WIMP!

;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Giles - a) and b) not really an issue in a TTR!! ;D

c) - how long does it take to drop the A4 roof then?? TTR is verrrry quick (sub 10 sec iirc) so not an issue for even short journeys...

L


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

a) b) - I thought the thread was about convertible drivers in general. 

c) A4 roof is about 30 seconds (must be because it is such a superior roof) ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Still getting rid though aren't you!


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

> Still getting rid though aren't you! Â


Afraid not, I am keeping the Cabriolet now. ;D


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

T7 - no you were not alone - we drove, roof down, to Windsor from M.K. Took the long back road way just to enjoy the weather and views! ;D

Actually saw a good number of cabs with the roof down - a very cute girlie in a Z3 who glanced over and smiled. Luckily, the missus missed that! 

Left work early, yesterday, to enjoy the sun and alas out of 7 roadsters (MX5s, TTRs, MR2s, Z3s) only one Mr2 owner was 'using' their motor! :-/

The day I see a SAAB 93 cab with the roof down on any day other than the one 30degree summer day we get will be a very special day indeed!


----------

